# Zoe



## shaenne (Apr 19, 2014)




----------



## malakelnashar (Dec 30, 2016)

She's so pretty 💗


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Such a pretty girl


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

Hello. gorgeous little lady!


----------



## shaenne (Apr 19, 2014)

She will be 2 in march!! Oh how time has flown. She's getting sassier by the minute


----------



## Janalee (Jul 25, 2012)

Such a beautiful little girl! She does look pretty sassy in that second picture!


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

shaenne said:


> She will be 2 in march!! Oh how time has flown. She's getting sassier by the minute


Fly Zoe to America. She can have a play date with Jaid. He needs a friend to put him in his place


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Zoe is such a beautiful girl!


----------



## ShelJMcD (Jan 29, 2017)

Gorgeous! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

